# The evolution of a home educating family....



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

We have always maintained an open-door policy with our kids with respect to their educational journeys. My 14yo (15 this year) made some noises throughout this past year about going back to PS for grades 10-12, and we (DH and I) discussed this both with him, and privately. 

We have always been classical home educators. It's been quite a journey for me, much less for my two sons, one of whom is highly advanced (the 14yo in question) and one who has some pretty intense learning challenges. DS14 was rather undecided, and we sat down at the weekend and talked about his options.

One of which, to my utter shock and amazement, was brought up by my DH -- who was educated in the British boys' school system and who has always insisted on an academically rigorous curriculum: unschooling for a year.

We left the decision in our son's hands -- continuing as he was (classical), unschooling, or returning to the PS (with a few requirements -- the academic requirements of the local school don't meet our standards).

He came to me this morning and asked if we could discuss it again -- and has come back with a really mature attitude and good ideas. He wants a combination -- he would like to continue with a formal curriculum for Mathematics and Language arts -- and would like to devote the remainder of his time to his writing (he aspires to be a published writer), his computer studies, and a lot of rather challenging reading (if his booklist is anything to go by  )

So now, I, a true "classical" believer at heart, need to do the unschooling thing.... and I'm really, really nervous. Not that he can't do it -- not that I don't think that unschooling is great for some families -- but that I'll be able to put my classical leanings aside and be as supportive as he'll need me to be. I know he CAN... but old habits die hard.

*SIGH* How do I let him grow up and become independent when I don't feel I'm finished teaching him what I want him to know? :shrug:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a tough one. I don't have any suggestions at all. My kids are about the same age as yours... a couple of years younger, but not much. We are not yet ready to let them go to that extent, but I can see it coming. Be sure to post your thoughts as this year progresses, if you don't mind. I'm sure it will help those coming behind you. 

It sounds as though you have done your job, and there isn't anything to worry about. He's ready. 

Cindyc.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It sounds to me like you've raised a wonderful young man and he will do fine! I didn't see any mention of science though.

Dawn


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

He's already finished high school science, half-pint. Which is part of the reason, I'm sure, why his Dad suggested this in the first place. He's at least a year ahead in all subjects when compared to the standardized provincial curriculum.

The kid talks about biology and chemistry like most kids talk about their favorite bands. He hates physics, though 

I'm slowly getting used to the idea. Like I said, I'm not worried about HIM, I'm worried about ME and my ability to support him like I should -- I've been a classical momma for too long, and I start thinking in May about gathering curriculum for the following school year  I'm feeling rather like I should be doing that for him now, and have to keep reminding myself that no, I don't


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It can be fun and wonderful as well as nerver racking and scarry to watch our young ones learn to fly on thier own. At 15 if he has that heavy an interest in something and is able to articulate his thoughts to you that well, you have done a good job mom and dad! Just watch him fly!!!!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

If he is an aspiring writer, make sure he has a current edition of Writer's Market. He will learn not only how to market his writing, but will have to experience the organizational challenge of keeping track of things he is currently developing, things he has sent queries out regarding publishing, assignments accepted, deadlines, and most importantly--what has been paid! All the organizational tasks alone would be a great educational opportunity, let alone the need to be able to write creatively and well.


----------

